# Can I move files in Single User Mode?



## AMacNovice (Jun 16, 2010)

During the startup of an audio editing program (Cubase SE3) I've ran hundreds of time on my computer I got an error that would shut the program down.  The error said "An Exception Occurred In Module : CarbonCore".  I thought something was wrong with Cubase so I uninstalled it and re-installed it about 3 three times to fix this error - and it didn't.  So, I figured I'd find this CarbonCore file and just throw it away.  The moment I put it in the trash my desktop items, menu, cursor and dock disappeared.  I paniced and (hard) shutdown the computer.  I tried to restart it and could not boot past the Grey screen and spinning gear.

After looking up solutions for getting past the grey screen I tried Safe Boot but it cannot- I did a bunch of 'key combo' starts and the only thing that gets me, at least, past the grey screen is entering Open Firmware and entering Single user mode.  When I start up in Verbose mode I watch the commands get to the point where it's trying to locate the CarbonCore file in the folder it belongs in but it cannot because I put it in the trash.  Then it repeats this error that starts "Can't Find Root User Sleeping and trying again"
I got to the CarbonCore file through System/Library/Frameworks - and then there are more sub folders.  

I wanted to know if there were any commands that I could give the computer in Single User Mode to return the item from the trash back to it's proper location- it's not deleted - I never got the chance to delete this - it's just sitting in the trash.\
OR
Is there a command that I could run that would return all system files back to their proper location?

I don't have the OS X operating discs - I purchased my computer from MacOfAllTrades and they don't ship it with the discs.


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 16, 2010)

Trashing essential System files may not be the dumbest thing you ever did, but it is certainly high on the list. 

Single User Mode gives you complete run of the System. You can do whatever you want. However, you have to use the UNIX command line. However, I am not going to use this forum to teach you how to use the UNIX command line.


----------



## AMacNovice (Jun 16, 2010)

Of course it's not the dumbest thing I've ever done.
Okay- so it is possible.  That's good to know.  Would it be any help at all if I told you the exact address of the folder the file belongs?  I just don't know the address of the trash can on the desktop to use the "mv" command.  Perhaps you can forward me to a place where I can find this information for myself if you cannot or are not willing to assist.


----------



## AMacNovice (Jun 16, 2010)

No one wants to help me out with this?


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 16, 2010)

AMacNovice said:


> No one wants to help me out with this?


You may do everything that you need done using standard UNIX commands. This forum is not a good venue to teach UNIX. My suggestion to locate a website that lists and explains these commands.

There is an old saying: _Sin in haste, repent in leisure._

You took a short time to get yourself into this mess. Now it's going to take time to get out.

Or you can do an Archive & Install reinstallation of your OS. Your choice.


----------



## AMacNovice (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd feel better about myself if I got myself out of it using the UNIX commands on Single User Mode.  I thought it would be simple enough for someone to writer up the code knowing where the file is and where I want the file to be.  But nonetheless - I get the point and I shall...  phuckawf.  thanks anyway.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 16, 2010)

I believe the Trash folder is located at "~/.Trashes", which, in single-user mode, would probably be "/Users/yourshortusername/.Trashes" where "yourshortusername" is your short user name (typically first name, or first initial then last name).

So, the command should be similar to:

```
mv /Users/yourshortusername/.Trashes/nameoffile /System/Library/Frameworks
```

...where "nameoffile" is the full name of the file, and ensuring that "/System/Library/Frameworks" is the desired destination folder you want to move the file to.

Some simple UNIX commands that may help are:
cd somedirectory -- this will change the current working directory to "somedirectory"
ls -- this will present you with a list of files in the current working directory
ls -la -- this will list all files, sizes, dates the same as ls but also include invisible files
cp file1 location -- this will copy "file1" to "location"
mv file1 location -- this will move "file1" to "location"

You can see exactly what those commands do and all the options that come along with them by using "man" pages (short for "manual").  To find out the syntax of the "cp" command, for example, you would simply type:

```
man cp
```
...press Enter, and be prepared for a lengthy and verbose read.

Anything beyond those simple commands, like MisterMe said, is beyond the scope of this forum.  Working the command line and helping in this situation does require at least a basic working knowledge of the UNIX command line, which is not easily taught in a forum setting.

Hope that helps and prevents you from phuckingawf.


----------



## AMacNovice (Jun 17, 2010)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> I believe the Trash folder is located at "~/.Trashes", which, in single-user mode, would probably be "/Users/yourshortusername/.Trashes" where "yourshortusername" is your short user name (typically first name, or first initial then last name).
> 
> So, the command should be similar to:
> 
> ...




Thank you very much- this helped out a lot - I was able to look in the trash and see that the file is no longer in there.  you know how sometimes it just turns into a dust cloud instead of appearing as though there's something trash in the bin?  that must've happened here- the file is gone from the computer altogether which means I'll have to use an OS X 10.4 disc to fix this all since I cannot 'rebuild' the CarbonCore.frameworks file.  

Also- is there a code I could type to make it the mac automatically back up certain file types to an external hard drive?  Like the file type ".rns"- can I make it so that everytime I press save it duplicates the file and saves to a designated location on my harddrive?  A simple yes or no would suffice if no simple explanation exists.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 17, 2010)

AMacNovice said:


> Like the file type ".rns"- can I make it so that everytime I press save it duplicates the file and saves to a designated location on my harddrive?  A simple yes or no would suffice if no simple explanation exists.



Yes, it's possible to do this (if you mean: when working on .rns files, when I save them through the program that works with those files, can a duplicate file be made automatically then copied to an external drive), but it's not easy.

I highly recommend Apple's built-in Time Machine backup system.  Simply connect an external hard drive that is equal to or greater than your internal hard drive in terms of capacity, turn on Time Machine, and your entire boot drive will be automatically backed up, transparently, every hour.  It's saved my bacon more than once.

Time Machine requires Leopard or greater.


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 17, 2010)

AMacNovice said:


> ... A simple yes or no would suffice if no simple explanation exists.


Yes.


----------

